# Who knows how to stop the rain?



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

It has been raining for two weeks everyday. My yard is so wet its like a swamp. My fig tree has done up rooted because the ground is so wet. My grass is about a foot tall and i don't dare put my mower in it for it will get stuck. But if it don't stop soon ill have no choice but to start trying to cut my pondmg: Because thats what my yard looks like.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I will take some. Rained here last night, and this morning, and barly made a dent. Dryest June in NY sence I think they said '49. After a full night of rain, I was doing some work in the garden, The top MAYBE 1/2 of soil is a little damp. The rest is dust. Been trying to keep the new grass wattered, but with that much aera, and a not so deep well, it takes almost a week to do the whole thing, then it's back to the start.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
Is that normal for your area? Sounds like the cub has a good workout lined up.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Jody, that is EXACTLY how I felt today... depressed!!!!!
My grass is super thick and high and I cannot cut anything. 
Man, I don't know what will happen the next time I cut. I might
need to rake and rake just to make the lawn look decent. VERY
annoying --- makes everything look unkept I guess. Oh well, maybe it will dry out sometime this summer. 

-A


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody/Andy,

I've been mowing every 4-5 days and going to check out the sprinkler system tomorrow. It has been in the high 70's and 80's and no rain the past few weeks and none in sight.

How about some pics?? Please be sure to get before, during, after cutting. Should be interesting for a lot of us.


Greg


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jody…

Just put a couple of pieces of sod down.
Seem that freshly laid sod has the ability to stop rain for weeks.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Yeah! This sucks.

It stopped raining early Monday and I had the opportunity to go mow our building lot Tuesday afternoon. Of course, it started raining 1/2 way through the first acre.  Luckily it was light and it stopped by the time I finished the first & started to mow the 2nd. I went by today and you can't even tell I mowed.  

It's been raining for the last 4 days here & they're projecting rain through July 5th. 

Angel

On a side note: I had to go back to Lowe's & exchange my mower today. It was burning almost a pint of oil for every 4 hours of mow time. Now I have a replacement & no opportunity to run it for the next week.

C'est la vie.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hate to hear about the tractor but at least Lowe's has a 30 day return policy. Hope you have better luck with the new one once the rain stops.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

we had some good rain friday night & Sat but today is real nice.. no clouds in site.. 

jody it may be rainey now... but in 6 months it will be 0 up here and you'll be in the warm sun... 

thats nice...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Got a little sun in today and got the front lawn cut!!!!   

Of course I had to rake up all of the grass clippings by hand, but at least I got it done.... Egads, I feel SO MUCH BETTER now. 
The grass was looking MIGHTY MIGHTY unkept.

Definately need a good blade sharpening now! 

Best wishes over in Baker, Jody.

:cheers:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well its also rained every day since I asked Farmallmaniac to send some rain this way......... 
My place also looks like a swamp........Most plants and stuff here is hot humid sun loving plants, not cooler weather soaking wet plants. If this could have been spread out over the entire summer it would have been great but to get it all in about 2 weeks time frame, is not good. I cut my centepede one time and it was not that it needed it but just to even up the growth and knock out some stray bahia grass seed heads here and there, but even at that time it did not need cutting. This time last year it was thick and lush, this year its short, and soggy.......

Pond is at the maximum level and constantly running out the spillway which is exactly what I wanted.

My bahai grass is well over 16 inches tall and I guess its going to be a 2 or three step process with the JD 335 or two steps with the Ford and rotary cutter and a follow up with the JD. I hate when I have windrows of grass which is what happens when you let it go so long between cuttings, but I guess it would be worse to cut it soaking wet and let it mold and lay in a heap just the same...

We did turn on the AC only because the wife was in the kitchen and it got hot, putting up all the veggies from the garden, so she wanted the air on, but with the cool temps and nice breezes, I would not be afraid to bet if it was not for her in the kitchen canning items, it would not have been needed yet, and thats a rareity in this area this time of year not needing A/C and hardly any humidity along with high temps.

Some say lay sod and it will stop the rain. I say install an irrigation system and it will rain forever!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well i broke down and cut my back swamp today. The sun came out after i got home but it rained about a inch today so its nice and wet and muddy. I put a 32 gal trash can out in the yard last Sunday so after 8 days it has 16 gals of water in it. Don't know how many inch's of rain we had this week but it was alot. Here are a few picture of my back yard i use my snapper because i can pick it up when it gets stuck and i cant do that with the Cub.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44761>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

another

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44762>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

The side of my house.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=44763>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Not exactly "prime cutting conditions" eeh Jody? I cannot stand having my property get out of hand.... There is a simple mind-rattling vibe that keeps knocking around inside my head about having a nice yard. Perhaps it will dry up soon!!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

wow jody that sucks... What a mess...


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That's bad. And if that water lays too long the grass will start to dye.

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well its not as green as it was its got more of a yellow tint to it so i know its had to much water. They are calling for rain though Wed and then back to the hit and miss showers were it rains somewhere for about 30 min each day. But that isn't bad i can live with that just not when it rains for hours hard everyday. I think i have a vortex's over my area that been bringing the rain in


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

They turned the faucets off here in Illinois.We were wet we had rain rain and more rain.But now we are having a dry spell and we could use a little.Were not desperate but sure seems like we either get to much or none at all.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I have contacted Chief Whaskasnohomish and ask if he can assist you gentlemen. He said that he will do a snti-rain dance with Medicine Man Kookmohisna and ask the great rain god to stop the rain to allow us the ability to chopp grass and harvest our early vegetables.:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Mike, maybe you need to call out the great Captain Hinomoto.
I will meet you in the Budokan temple and trade a pouch of dragon's ear for the blue turtle shell. Maybe then you will enjoy less rain and more ideal cutting conditions.

MO-SHOO-RAIN-NO


----------

